# efs



## lobird (Aug 26, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
hello where can i download efs file form someone else because i didn't backup my efs so my imei change and know i dont have service,and changing efs is not illegal in my country sorry for bad english and i dont know where to ask please help me im know to this


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post questions in the general forum. Developer forum is for developers to post their works.
Thanks


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

No one will give you there efs. It contains the imei specific to their phone and would screw their service up. Two phones with same imei isn't good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

papi92 said:


> No one will give you there efs. It contains the imei specific to their phone and would screw their service up. Two phones with same imei isn't good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This. not to mention there is a pinned thread on how to recover it you lost it


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> This. not to mention there is a pinned thread on how to recover it you lost it


Won't help the Int'l version which I'm pretty sure this user has. Pinned thread is for Qualcomm chips (domestic variant) sounds like they probably have Int'l (Exynos chip) which does use the EFS backup for a similar type of situation.

That being said, the other poster is 100% correct. No one will give you their EFS. Also, I'm pretty sure its illegal in your country to change EFS data if its affecting IMEI. IMEI is protected under international law... like I said in another thread, its like changing the VINs on a car.


----------

